# Some Buns Been Eating My...



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

CARROTS!!!!

































































:lol:


----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

Lol, great pics  thanks for sharing x


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

ah bless:001_tt1:


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2011)

Love the nose close up :lol:

Em
xx


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Lol thats cute


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Haha caught orange-pawed!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Love that last pic...is v v v v v v v cute!!!!!!!!! xx


----------



## Loxxy (Apr 5, 2011)

I wonder who it could have been :


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Awwww what cute pics  :thumbup:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

niki87 said:


> Haha caught orange-pawed!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Love that last pic...is v v v v v v v cute!!!!!!!!! xx


the last pic is my Squishy bunny, she has neurological issues and is a total splat bunny bless her

i still have no idea how jenny got carrot on her bum though :lol:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> the last pic is my Squishy bunny, she has neurological issues and is a total splat bunny bless her
> 
> i still have no idea how jenny got carrot on her bum though :lol:


Awwww bless them all though!!! Yeah last one is v v v cute. xx


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Haha! Caught red-handed!  Or should that be orange-nosed!!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Aww cute Leo always ends up orange when he eats carrot


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

lol I only give mine little bits to keep them slim and avoid this staining


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

oh no dont get me wrong, they hardly ever get carrots, i buy a sack or 2 of pony carrots once every blue moon, and pony carrots dont last long, they need to be eaten within a few days, but i have around 20 rabbits (only 19 at the moment due to a couple of recent sad losses) so a sack or 2 of pony carrots once every blue moon isnt a lot, the staining only lasts a day or so, its quite funny though :lol:


----------

